# عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة



## maria123 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

1 
ـ لاتحاولي النوم وزوجك مستيقظ قدر الإمكان و إلا سيصرف نظره عن الجلوس 
في المنزل . 

2 
ـ لاتجعليه يراك إلا بثياب نظيفة . 
3 
ـ اجعلية يشم منك وفيك كل رائحة طيبة . وفواحة وزكية. 
4 
ـ لاتجعلي كل شغلك بالمصاريف بداع وبدون داع . 
5 
ـ لاتجعلي زينتك للزيارات والمناسبات فهو أحق منهم بذلك . 
6 
ـ لاتقارني نفسك بغيرك من الأهل والجارات فلكل انسان قدرته في الحياة . 
7 
ـ اجعلي لنفسك شخصية مستقلة عاقلة . وشاركيه الرأي دون تعنت واوضحي وجهة نظرك . 
8 
ـ أشعرية منك بالمشاركة العملية والوجدانية فيد واحدة لاتصفق . 
9 
ـ اجعلي ابتسامتك هي السفير إلى قلب زوجك . 
10 
ـ احترمي صمته واهتمي ماامكن بمشاكلة . 
11 
ـ لاترهقيه بما لايستطيع وارضي بقليلة يأتيك منه الكثير وكله بأوانه . 
12 
ـ إياك والغيرة القاتلة فالعاقبة وخيمة . 
13 
ـ لاتقيديه بكل صغيرة وكبيرة فلكل شيء حدود . 
14 
ـ كوني صندوقاً حديدياً لأسرار زوجك . 
15 
ـ حاولي حل المشكلات الصغيرة حتى لاتتوسع فلا تستطيعين التحكم بها . 
16 
ـ لاتكثري من التحدث بالهاتف فالهاتف وضع للخدمة والأشياء الضرورية . 
17 
ـ زوجك مرآتك أمام الناس فاهتمامك بهندامه يدل على أنك زوجة ولاكل الزوجات . 
18 
ـ إن كان لك راتب فهو من حقك ولك الخيار , لكن إن احتاجك يوماً فلا بأس أن تمدي يد المساعدة في حدود المعقول . 
19 
ـ لاتحسسيه أنك أذكى وأحسن منه وأغنى فهذا عيب في حقك ومادمت رضيت به زوجاً فاحترميه فان قل الاحترام بينكما قلت سعادة الحياة الزوجية . 
20
 ـ احترمي والديه وتوددي إليهما بالعطف والكلمة الطيبة واعتبريهما في منزلة والديك فهما السبب في وجود زوجك بعد الله في هذه الدنيا . 

اتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع من هذا الموضوع 
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــللفائدةـــــــــــــــــــــــــنقول :mus25::mus25:


----------



## sunny man (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

نصائح مفيدة و انصح الزوجات بالاطلاع عليها


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

نصائح مفيده فعلا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## maria123 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

شكرا عل المرور و الاهتمام


----------



## sara2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

*نصائح جميلة واستفادة منها *


----------



## sara2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

*نصائح جميلة واستفادة منها *


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

نصائة جميلة و هدفها بناء بيت مسيحي يجرج منه ابناء صالحين لا بناء متزمرين نتيجة لحرب الدائرة في البيت مرسي يا ماريا علي الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

نصائح جميلة جدآ جدآ 

ميرسى ماريا

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

بجد نصاءح جميله اوى تسلمى


----------



## asula (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

THANK YOU​


----------



## Christ is King (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

*نصائح رائعة ومفيدة اتمنى الستات كلهم يهتمو بالنصايح دى وينفذوها فعلا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*


----------



## Meriamty (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*



















​


----------



## الأخت مايا (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

شكراً موضوع جميل و مفيد


----------



## samehabd (8 يوليو 2008)

نصائح جميلة جدآ جدآ 

ميرسى ماريا


----------



## فونتالولو (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك ماريا النصائح جميله فعلا_


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة*

شكرا ماريا
على النصائح الجميلة
ويا ريت تعملوا بيها
ههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------

